# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβι για cockatiel,lovebirds κλπ με τροφή για κοκατίλ

## akoylini

74.9 x 38.1x 54.6 cm 

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΗ 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 





                                    PRESTIGE COCKATEIL PREM. VAM 1 kg

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## giotakismille

Χωρις να θελω να επεμβω την τροφη αυτη σε ενα πετ σοπ στη Βεροια εχει 3ευρω!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενδιαφερωμαι!!!

----------


## akoylini

> Χωρις να θελω να επεμβω την τροφη αυτη σε ενα πετ σοπ στη Βεροια εχει 3ευρω!



βρε Παναγιωτα μου το ξερω,το χαριζω ουσιαστικα η τροφη ειναι κατι σαν δωρο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Την τροφη θα στη δωσω σαν δωρακι στα κακατιλακια σου!!!
θελω να βαλω μεσα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο που μου εδωσε η θεια μου επιδη το εχω σε πολυ μικρο κλουβι(30χ20χ20).
Σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις το θελω !!!
(αν ειχα χρηματα θα αγοραζα αλλα το χαρτζιλικη μου εκανε φτερα)

----------


## tonis!

ενδιαφερομαι!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Θα ενφιαφερομουνα και εγώ για το κλουβάκι για 1 ζευγάρι μπατσακια που θα αποκτήσω αυτές της μέρες.

Παναγιώτη σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεις κλουβί για το καρδερινακι στύλε μου ένα μήνυμα , πριν λίγες μέρες άλλαξα της παλιές μου ζευγαροστες με κενουριες γιατί αυτές που είχα δεν με βολεβανε ,και ετσι καθοντε 3 κοματια στιν αποθηκι οποτε ευχαριστως να σου χάριζα την 1 από της 3  :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω Ηρακλη αν ειναι να παρεις εσυ αυτο για τα μπατζακια σου και εγω ενα απο αυτα αν θες!!!

----------


## ananda

και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για το κλουβί...
πρόκειται να αποκτήσω ένα lovebirdάκι και θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε!!!

----------


## zoolander

Ακη ενδιαφερομαι για το κλουβι, και σου δινω τη τροφη που θες για ανταλλαγη συν ενα κλουβι που εχω ζευγαρωστρα μαζι με κοινωνικο σπινο (τα ειχα βαλει σε ξεχωριστες αγγελιες μπορεις να τις δεις)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχε χαρη που εισαι μακρι αλλιως θα στο βουταγα...το εχω αχτι να το δωκιμασω αυτο το κλουβι-διαστημοπλοιο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ενδοιαφέρομαι για το κλουβί...!!!!

----------


## ananda

έχουμε κανα νέο για το κλουβί Άκη ?

----------


## akoylini

Παρακαλω να κλεισει παιδια.ευχαριστω.

----------

